# My Screen Name Changed



## Skydiver

I have been "Skydiver" for the last couple years but apparently the new site wants me to be called "Foster2013" for some reason. Just pointing that out in case anyone is confused.


----------



## southboundchicken

Foster2013 said:


> I have been "Skydiver" for the last couple years but apparently the new site wants me to be called "Foster2013" for some reason. Just pointing that out in case anyone is confused.




I use to be southboundchicken and now im the inshoreassasin..... Lol


----------



## Net 30

Inshoreassasin said:


> I use to be southboundchicken and now im the inshoreassasin..... Lol


Same thing happened to me today…sent Moderator Chelsea an PM and she fixed it no problem.


----------



## coconutgroves

Mine stayed the same, but I've look at some threads and have no idea who some of you people are now! I hope they correct the name issue, or at least let people change it themselves.

Btw, the layout on this new site while responsive for mobile devices, wastes a ton of space. I hope they look at different templates and find one that is a little tighter.


----------



## Flylaw

Mine changed from Flylaw to Abcritt.


----------



## Vining

Abcritt said:


> Mine changed from Flylaw to Abcritt.


Mine changed to my last name....don't like that,


----------



## captdrob

I must be one of the lucky ones as mine didn't change at all.


----------



## pt448

Same thing happened to me with the switch. My "username" became public instead of my "screen name". I used the "Contact Us" link at the bottom of the page and requested it be changed back and it's fixed now.


----------



## iMacattack

Net 30 said:


> Same thing happened to me today…sent Moderator Chelsea an PM and she fixed it no problem.


I can not edit usernames. So please do as above.


----------



## acesover

iMacattack said:


> I can not edit usernames. So please do as above.


I tried to change the password as requested, but had to sign up again because it said my screen name didn't exist. Used the same screen name and re-registered, and it looks like it worked.


----------



## Josh1

Screen name was Josh, now it's JimO


----------



## anytide

JimO said:


> Screen name was Josh, now it's JimO


Josh is already in use


----------



## anytide

southboundchicken said:


> I use to be southboundchicken and now im the inshoreassasin..... Lol


fixed


----------



## makin moves

Garbage!


----------



## anytide

Flylaw said:


> Mine changed from Flylaw to Abcritt.


fixed


----------



## creekfreak

Mine was creekfreak and now it's my real name William.Oh well.guess that's alright but people get to know you a bit.


----------



## captllama

Mine stayed the same. New site looks nice, but agreed on a lot of wasted space


----------



## bermuda

southboundchicken said:


> I use to be southboundchicken and now im the inshoreassasin..... Lol


I can handle any name changes but southbound chicken must remain southbound chicken lmao!


----------



## Guest

iFly is still iFly. ;-)


----------



## J-Dad

I used to be J-Dad. 

Can I request that Anytide or another admin change me back?


----------



## anytide

done.


----------



## J-Dad

Thanks Anytide


----------



## reallyshallow

anytide said:


> done.


anytide I use to be reallyshallow could you help change it back.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## anytide

done.


----------



## FisherOfMenM4:19

anytide said:


> done.


Anytide, my screen name used to be FusherOfMenM4:19. Currently is my name. Can our be changed back? 
Thank you


----------



## anytide

sure.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Anytide,

Me too plz. Name was:

High + Dry Adventures


----------



## anytide




----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Thx


----------



## Megalops

Anytide - THANK YOU. Anything is better that FSU Nole....you saved my life.


----------

